

C++ or Java, which is faster for high frequency trading? - javacodegeeks
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/07/c-or-java-which-is-faster-for-high.html

======
mtogo
_If you have a typical Java programmer and typical C++ programmer, each with a
few years experience writing a typical Object Oriented Program, and you give
them the same amount of time, the Java programmer is likely to have a working
program earlier_

Citation seriously needed. That's more dependent on the programmers and
environmental factors than it is the language.

Also, what is a "typical" object oriented program?

 _Java is faster to market so you can take advantages of changes in the
market/requirements._

Again, really, you need _something_ to back this up.

Overall a poorly written article that read as one giant "yay Java" opinion
piece, poorly masked as a real study.

------
veyron
'High Frequency Trading' is a blanket term, encompassing all trades whose
holding period is less than a day.

For 'Ultra Low Latency Trading', its all C/Assembly/custom cards.

For non-ULL HFT (such as information arbitrage or many traditional
quantitative trades), the performance penalty of java is negligible compared
to the development and tweaking costs. And certainly there's a whole crowd of
people who believe that java development is faster than c++ dev. However, in
this domain, nowadays Python performs well enough to use

------
polyfractal
-Neither language, it is the algorithm that is (physically) located closest to the internet backbone. Microsecond delays from travelling a mile make a huge difference.

-Who says OOP is the best way to write a HFT algorithm?

-Being first to market doesn't mean you will gain the upper hand. If your poorly planned algorithm loses all your money, well, doesn't matter how often you can tweak it...

In terms of substance this article is all fluff.

------
ZoFreX
It's not terribly clear what the relation is between this and the source
article... guest post?

OT, I'd love to hear what people think of RTSJ for the problem space in
general.

------
glimcat
The answer is Verilog.

